
Tracing a closed-source Linux-binary behavior - based2
https://medium.com/cloud-niners/tracing-a-closed-source-linux-binary-behavior-5dc0bc2db641
======
rasz
>This is probably an application bug that should be fixed in a later update

looks like security by obscurity anti debugging mechanism to me, being
triggered by something running in the background. What did Siemens say?
Support should be available over the phone at those support $$$ levels.

------
kim0
Wow, someone posted this for me over here. Was a nice surprise!

